# F2 melano geno hm



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Spawned a pair from my previous melano hm x blue hmpk spawn here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=537617
Ive kinda neglected the spawn a bit since been unexpectedly busy with work so theres not as many as I would like...but I will definitely respawn theses guys once Ive moved into the new place. I have a couple of pairs from this line that I want to spawn

But anyway heres the parents









and some of the fry
Im really really hoping that the one up the top is a melano


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So lovely!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

gorgeous pair and babies


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Those rays look damn strong, wow. Crossing my fingers for you! If only I could have some shipped here...

Black is also part of my dream betta line. The 3-month old spawn I've got now looks to be black orchid/lace. Been looking for a melano sire, but so far haven't encountered any here with decent fins.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Thanks 

We need pics of your ones savage!
Yeah melanos can be hard to find ae! my one came from kingbetta farm, a lot of his have decent finnage but tend to have a high irids (which I love on a melano so I dont mind lol...but not too good if ya want to work on solid blacks)


----------



## savagebeautymnl (Apr 16, 2015)

Ugh, why must shipping to the Philippines be such a drama. @[email protected] Thailand is so near! My pops is actually gonna be in Bangkok next couple weeks, but highly unlikely I could convince him to smuggle over some fish.

Like you, I'm down with the irids. ;p Actually aiming for a 40:60 irid:melano black, with copper/gold replacing the more common teal/blue.

You're right. TBH I've been procrastinating a spawn log cuz I shy... dubious parentage - it was a "trial spawn". But I'll see what decent shots I can scrounge up, maybe you could suggest where to proceed from the results?


----------

